# Rotary Washing lines?



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

My wife spotted our neighbours have a roatry washing line in their garden and has been searching everywhere for one, looked in the usual places ACE etc with no luck. Anyone managed to find these in Dubai? Would really like to get her one as she has a birthday coming up soon, and after the ironing board Xmas present fiasco think this would be a great birthday present


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Can get them in supermarkets. Sure hubby got mine in carrefeur. I wouldn't get it for her bday though as she may make you wear it :0)


----------

